# The Official UFC Draft Fighter Selection



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

*Please check the official draft thread: *http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/28683-official-ufc-fantasy-draft.html#post421553

*Please do not post here if you are not participating in this draft. It will just get too hectic for me to keep track. Thank you!*

I have used a random number generator to determine the sequence of picks. The number beside your name is the order that you joined, I will use this number as your ID number for the pick order.

*Entries:*
1. MalkyBoy - M. Hughes, M. Swick, S. Fisher, M. Gulliard, P. Cote
2. wafb - J. Fitch, D. Sanchez, S. Bonnar, H. Franca, C. Guida
3. silvawand - T. Griffin, T. Tavares, N. Marquardt, T. Alves, M. Aurelio
4. Davisty69 - R. Sokoudjou, K. Parisyan, Assuerio Silva, K. Jardine, T. Speer
5. yorT - C. Kongo, W. Werdum, V. Belfort, J. Stephens, J. O'Brien
6. Vexxed - L. Machida, S. Sherk, N. Quarry, Nate Diaz, J. Goulet
7. bbjd7 - B. Penn, T. Sylvia, W. Gouveia, R. Evans, M. Grice
8. Wawaweewa - Rodrigo Nogueira, M. Wiman, G. Maynard, D. Maia, K. Pellegrino
9. mercom - F. Edgar, M. Davis, A. Gono, T. Leites, C. Liddell
10. hvylthr34 - D. Henderson, J. Koscheck, M. Bisping, K.Grove, T. Ortiz
11. Ramzee - B. Vera, T. Silva, R. Frankin, D. Lister, T. Gomi
12. Judoka - M. Gamburyan, K. Nakamura, S. Palalei, G. Sotiropolus, M. Omigawa
13. Biowza - G. Gonzaga, J. Koppenhaver, T. Mandaloniz, C. Leben, E. Herman
14. GodlyMoose - M. Rua, R. Huerta, P. Eklund, J. Black, E. Crocota
15. hollando - Anderson Silva, F. Mir, S. Stout, A. Arlovski, M. Kampmann
16. Alex_DeLarge - G. St. Pierre, A. McFedries, M. Danzig, P. Taylor, J. Liaudin
17. bellr77 - F. Griffin, B. Lesnar, M. Hamill, J. Lauzon, R. Couture
18. chaoyungphat - CroCop, Okami, H. Alexander, A. Robinson, M. Lindland
19. Arlovski_Fan - W. Silva, A. Belcher, K. Florian, A. Sakara, E. Tanner
20. brownpimp88 - Q. Jackson, J.Stevenson, J.Burkman, R. Almeida, T. Martin

*Pick order*
16, 12, 8, 7, 15, 19, 13, 14, 9, 10, 1, 20, 2, 17, 6, 4, 11, 3, 18, 5

- once 5 (yorT) has made his pick, the order of the picks will go in reverse. Thus, yorT will get to make 2 picks at once and it will be 18's (chaoyungphat) turn.

*Disclaimer:*
- You may select fighters that are NOT currently part of the UFC rooster if you wish (if the deal goes bad, tough luck)
- If your fighter gets suspended/released/retires from the UFC, tough luck


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

well that sucks i get last pick lol


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn third to sign up and third last to pick....shitty. Would have liked it if it was first come first serve:thumb02: Oh well.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

What is this, and how do I get in?


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Just got one question about the picking order. In other fantasy drafts I've been in who ever has last pick in the first round gets first pick in the next round, so is this the same as that or will last pick always pick last every round?


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Knee-ice 8th. I'm going through my picks right now, and my back ups for them. All will go well with me hopefully.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

chaoyungphat said:


> Just got one question about the picking order. In other fantasy drafts I've been in who ever has last pick in the first round gets first pick in the next round, so is this the same as that or will last pick always pick last every round?


That makes a lot more sense to me....makes it a lot more fair it seems. Is that how it works Rated?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

"- once 6 (yorT) has made his pick, it will be 17's (Alex_DeLarge) turn again. This will repeat until everyone has 5 fighters."

It doesn't go in reverse order on the second turn. Which is good for me because I got 3rd pick.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Wait, so do I get the first pick or does 6? Well, it says I get first pick...so incase I do.

With the first pick in the UFC Draft, Alex DeLarge selects..

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Georges "Rush" St-Pierre


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

of course thats good for you, the last person gets shit


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Wise needs too be on here now!


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I think in order for this draft to be somewhat fair we need to change the order in the later rounds. If the order continues the same through 1-5 then whoever is last pick will get a poor team. Just my two cents.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

chaoyungphat said:


> I think in order for this draft to be somewhat fair we need to change the order in the later rounds. If the order continues the same through 1-5 then whoever is last pick will get a poor team. Just my two cents.


I agree with this. we should sort this out before we pick


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Alex gets the first pick no matter what, so that is settled. I was going to randomize all the numbers for each round of picks but I thought that would be too complicated and confusing.

Since you guys are so keen about reversing the order of the picks each round, I will do that. Regardless, Alex will still get 3 of the first picks for the start of each new round.

To be honest, the order of picks does not really matter. You can still gain a lot of points even if you don't get to pick a "superstar." 

For example, big names will always have to fight harder competition and thus have a greater chance to lose. So if you pick a high-tier B-level fighter who fights cans, you may actually do better. Just my 2 cents.

It is Wise's turn to pick.

P.S. I realize that the ones that are complaining are near to the end. =P


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Just to try to let people know when its there turn what if everyone sends a PM to the person following them once they have made there pick.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Is everyone posting who they pick on this thread or someplace else? And yeah I think it's a good idea to give a PM to the next person so things could go by smoother and faster.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

oh come on let this speed up, where is everyone? I think you should PM everyone to choose bud :/ 

I want to pick...


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I got second to last pick so it would be great if people hurry up. Everyone is waiting and usually drafts shouldn't take long.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Guys I don't know if you saw but I already made my pick, I picked GSP.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I believe we're waiting for Wise to make his pick. He's holding things up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Guys I don't know if you saw but I already made my pick, I picked GSP.


Best possible pick right there, he's got a great chance at beating Hughes and then you know there is a gimmie when he gets his revenge on a returning Sera. Nicely played Alex.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

chaoyungphat said:


> I think in order for this draft to be somewhat fair we need to change the order in the later rounds. If the order continues the same through 1-5 then whoever is last pick will get a poor team. Just my two cents.


Yeah, last pick (which is me lol) i am going to get fighters that have like 1 fight every 3 years or something. Need to have picks changed each round like real drafts do.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

At this rate I'm not sure if Wise is going to be even in the draft. :confused05:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I already stated about the 24hr limit and I also sent everyone a PM about this so there are no excuses. I will remove Wise near midnight.

This is why these things are such a headache to do.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I think it might be 'wise' to change the 24hr limit to a 12hr limit. 12hrs seems like plenty of time to decide and pick.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

chaoyungphat said:


> I think it might be 'wise' to change the 24hr limit to a 12hr limit. 12hrs seems like plenty of time to decide and pick.


Once things get going it rides out smoothly. 12 hours isn't enough time considering people have shit to do during the holidays and work. Once people start picking it'll go quickly.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

**** I wish my computer didnt die on me, I wouldve loved to do this


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Once things get going it rides out smoothly. 12 hours isn't enough time considering people have shit to do during the holidays and work. Once people start picking it'll go quickly.



Totally agree going if we go to 12 hrs I for one would get screwed as I work in the oilfeild and on shop days the 12 hours wouldnt be a problem but days Im out in the field I work 15 hour days and Im in the middle of nowhere needless to say internet acess is a problem.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I was asked to fill in for Wise, I accepted and i took his spot.

I didn't quite know what i was doing and i thought it was a picking comp for each event and made my decision and although i would change it i am not going to complain as it is my fault i didn't know the rules until just then. Still my pick is a pretty good one IMO.

My choice is - *Manny Gamburyan.*


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

If you're officially taking over Wise, then let's get the rest of the picks going.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nothing wrong with Manny, I had him eyed up for a second or third round pick, he should have a good year if his shoulder doesnt give troubles.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

Judoka said:


> I was asked to fill in for Wise, I accepted and i took his spot.
> 
> I didn't quite know what i was doing and i thought it was a picking comp for each event and made my decision and although i would change it i am not going to complain as it is my fault i didn't know the rules until just then. Still my pick is a pretty good one IMO.
> 
> My choice is - *Manny Gamburyan.*


im calling bs.....


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

So I guess it's my turn now?

I pick....



Big Nog.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> So I guess it's my turn now?
> 
> I pick....
> 
> ...


Oh man! That was gonna be my first pick. Well it's jdun's turn.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> So I guess it's my turn now?
> 
> I pick....
> 
> ...


Dang nice pick. One of my top five I was gonna choose from T_T 
Hopefully my powerplayer won't be picked, but I still have my top 3 choices left!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I'll confirm that I asked Judoka to take over for Wise. Technically, it's only been ~19hrs but there's no sign that Wise was going to come on anyways and you guys were getting restless.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

ok rated, i just thought his pick of manny was also a lil suspicious....


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

damn this is going to take a week haha


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

For the record I will probably not be able to say my guy until about 3:30 pm EST tomorro cause of school. I might be able to sneak on it in one of my computer classes, but don't bet on it. 
3:30pm latest(assuming the 2 guys in front of me pick by then)


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Actually, if you guys suspect that you will be away, just send me a PM with a bunch of your picks so I can just update for you.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rated I sent you a list as sometimes Im away for 12-15 hours and I dont want to hold things up for everyone else if I end up away.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

mercom said:


> ok rated, i just thought his pick of manny was also a lil suspicious....


I originally thought it was a picking comp for each event and Manny was the original pick i made and then i decided since i was a late replacement and one of the first picks i think it is only fair that i don't get someone like Nogueira etc and stayed with my original choice.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont understand what makes Manny such a bad pick, he would have probably won TUF if his shoulder hadnt have gone out nd the UFC matchmakers will most likely utilze him alot becausse of this and his popularity from the show and they will most likely try to build him up which means he wont get fed to a far superior opponant.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> I dont understand what makes Manny such a bad pick, he would have probably won TUF if his shoulder hadnt have gone out nd the UFC matchmakers will most likely utilze him alot becausse of this and his popularity from the show and they will most likely try to build him up which means he wont get fed to a far superior opponant.


I am not saying he isn't. I just said i probably would of picked someone else first. I like Manny and i agree they will try and build him up so i am sticking with him, IMO he is a good pick.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

chaoyungphat said:


> I think it might be 'wise' to change the 24hr limit to a 12hr limit. 12hrs seems like plenty of time to decide and pick.


I work a ten hour shift and it takes another two hours to commute to and from work. It'll suck for me if I miss my picks because I was 1 minute too late.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree Im in the UK so there is a 5-8 hour(i think) time difference which can really mess non-americans up


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

ok so is the next person gonna pick or what? i mean forget about a time limit its just wasting more time, so we might as well just keep going and let it take 3 weeks to pick everyone


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't how long it's been since the last person has picked, but this picking process looks like its going to take forever.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I got picked to replace Jdun and I'm gonna take BJ Penn.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Good pick. I guess now we wait again for hollando.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

alright hollando picks anderson silva...i know im surprised in pick to 

sorry for the wait guys


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Arlovski-fan is on the clock If anyone sees him on the site send him a PM.

NVM he's in the thread now.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Having internet issues at the worst time of course. 

Wanderlei Silva is my pick. 

I probably spelled it wrong but w/e.

DANG YOU HOLLANDO! lol I wanted Anderson Silva =(


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks like things are speeding up a bit. Next up is Biowza.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Biowza picks Gabriel Gonzaga.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

My first pick is Mauricio Rua.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated. It is mercom's turn to pick.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> Having internet issues at the worst time of course.
> 
> Wanderlei Silva is my pick.
> 
> ...


im sure both of our picks would have been AA if dana would resign the man already lol



GodlyMoose said:


> My first pick is Mauricio Rua.


and if this draft was pre forrest shogun would have been picked first overall....when's his next fight 83?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I would've picked Shogun but his next fight isn't scheduled and I want my first pick to get early points. BJ vs Joe is a pretty clear cut win to me.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I would've picked Shogun but his next fight isn't scheduled and I want my first pick to get early points. BJ vs Joe is a pretty clear cut win to me.


u know it

any rumours of who shogun is fighting?

perhaps jardine?


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

The last I heard, shoguns' management wanted to setup a fight with Tito, but by the looks of it Tito might be fighting Vitor. Shogun vs Jardine is very possible.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Tito is the fight Shogun wants but Shogun wants to fight in March and Tito isn't fighting till May so who knows.

Shogun vs Sokky/Machida loser makes sense. Shogun vs Jardine also makes sense. Hopefully we will get an answer soon since Shogun is either training again or close to be ready to train again.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

hmmm, i guess ill go with Frankie Edgar


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

WTF I was def like the 3rd person to sign up :dunno:


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll take Bisping


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Jdun your pick came up and you didn't pick within the 24 hour time limit. Rated asked me to step in for you man.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Jdun your pick came up and you didn't pick within the 24 hour time limit. Rated asked me to step in for you man.


Awwww shit man, I had no idea. Just win this shit for me than bro


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I sent everyone a PM about it so I don't know why you didn't login to check if you knew you were 3rd. If another spot opens up I can put you back in if you want, but please try to be active.

The UFC 79 is coming really soon and we are barely half-way done the 1st round picks.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

hollando said:


> im sure both of our picks would have been AA if dana would resign the man already lol


True. I don't plan on picking AA at all, since he is probably leaving soon =(


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

aright i guess its my turn ill take Hendo


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Dammit Godly, you just had to take shogun didnt you :/


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

For my pick I'll take Matt Hughes (we share the same surname)


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

For my first pick I take Quinton Jackson.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> For my first pick I take Quinton Jackson.


*sigh* lol...


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> Dammit Godly, you just had to take shogun didnt you :/



Yup, I knew he was either going to be fighting at 83 or 84, and Shogun is a man that finishes fools, I'm pretty sure you get more points for a person finishing a fight than if he wins by decision. Plus his leave from CB can really help him, most people from CB are aggressive fighters, hes got that part down, now he needs to work on his striking, and possibly cardio. Also what I wanted as my 3rd pick was going to be Edgar, dang.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yo rated you got my picks i sent you right?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, but remember that this is a UFC draft so your fighters must fight in the UFC in order to earn you points. So you may want to reconsider some of those picks.

It is wafb's turn to pick.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Rated said:


> Yes, but remember that this is a UFC draft so your fighters must fight in the UFC in order to earn you points. So you may want to reconsider some of those picks.
> 
> It is wafb's turn to pick.


Oh well just remove all the non ufc fighters.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

MalkyBoy said:


> For my pick I'll take Matt Hughes (we share the same surname)


**** A

one more thing i know about you

that and you like et and think mj looks like him


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

hollando said:


> **** A
> 
> one more thing i know about you
> 
> that and you like et and think mj looks like him


im not a fan of Et that picture just cracks me up


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

well why the hell not

et had a good heart....not to mention was a sick ghost for holloween


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I am starting to think that the rate at which this is going we won't go through five rounds of picks in time for UFC 79. I suggest everyone just PM's about 6-10 picks with preference numbers so Rated can just sort it out like that. Going down the list and taking the top preferences for each round.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm not so sure if the list will work that well, but I do agree that something needs to be done to speed things up a bit. This draft might take 2 weeks to finish the 5 rounds. Maybe we could all schedule a specific date, like the weekend at a certain time to select everyone's pick and if they aren't able to be present at that time then give a list of backups.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

chaoyungphat said:


> I'm not so sure if the list will work that well, but I do agree that something needs to be done to speed things up a bit. This draft might take 2 weeks to finish the 5 rounds. Maybe we could all schedule a specific date, like the weekend at a certain time to select everyone's pick and if they aren't able to be present at that time then give a list of backups.


Getting one date down to have everybody pick won't work, different time zones, jobs, school. We should just PM about 6-10 picks each and that will be sorted out in a day or two.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

Next 3 picks:

wafb
bellr77
Vexxed

lets go guys


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I'm picking Jon Fitch.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

hollando said:


> well why the hell not
> 
> et had a good heart....not to mention was a sick ghost for holloween


yeah it was a good film but thats about it. What else do you know about me?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated. Vexxed's turn.


----------



## KenFl07 (Aug 6, 2007)

hey, sorry I'm so late, but is there any way I can still get in this? If not, it's cool, I'll just wait for the next go around.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

I pick Lyoto Machida


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Davisty69
Ramzee
silvawand

Your picks, let's get this draft going.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

chaoyungphat said:


> Davisty69
> Ramzee
> silvawand
> 
> Your picks, let's get this draft going.


....eagerly waiting my turn, come on dav/ram


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

MalkyBoy said:


> yeah it was a good film but thats about it. What else do you know about me?


that your the feather weight champ ahaha


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

man machida was taken also? he was one of my top picks, Im so confused now :/, anyway awaiting davistys pick


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I guess I'll take a big gamble and pick.............................................Sokoudjou


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

alright Davisty took soku, who I was going to risk after someone choosing machida :/ and most of you others took all of my picks. I want to pick one guy but I lost trust in him for now, so although I am kind of regretting doing this I am going for

Brandon Vera 

sssssssssss it burns :laugh: not sure if it was wise but we will see :thumbsup:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, we are almost done round 1 so hopefully things will go MUCH faster next round. UFC 79 is just around the corner and I will making this draft more interactive.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Damn. Sokoudjou and Vera were my top picks. Now that their gone I have to rethink a couple things. Errr


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

rated can we get the scoring system / rules?


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

chaoyungphat said:


> Damn. Sokoudjou and Vera were my top picks. Now that their gone I have to rethink a couple things. Errr


 You had like 3 days to think of people.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> You had like 3 days to think of people.


I thought of my backups already but I wanted to try and get those guys early and hope to steal some fighters for later rounds. I wanted to pick some fighters in the later rounds and not have to use my 1st round pick on someone who is only mediocre.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

chaoyungphat said:


> I thought of my backups already but I wanted to try and get those guys early and hope to steal some fighters for later rounds. I wanted to pick some fighters in the later rounds and not have to use my 1st round pick on someone who is only mediocre.


still you have to admit its ironic that the busting ballz waiting for his turn is taking over an hour to pick 

not that i care this reverse order will seem like forever


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

silvawand selects Tyson Griffin


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

good pick Silvawand he's got an easy win against Gibau so those are some easy points for you. I was thinking about picking him with my next pick


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll take The CroCop.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

thanks bbjd




chaoyungphat said:


> I'll take The CroCop.


gutsy....I still have faith in him but I donno...shit I just donno, hope he does well.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah kinda. I really like CroCop and I just don't think he can lose three straight. I'm hoping for the best from him.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

How long does this fantasy game go for? All of 2008?


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

chaoyungphat said:


> Yeah kinda. I really like CroCop and I just don't think he can lose three straight. I'm hoping for the best from him.


lol Its funny cause if this took place a year ago he would have been picked first. Now he's labeled as a "maybe" hahah
I hope he does well, and I'm sure w/e can they give him will get crushed. Although thats what I thought when he was going to fight GG....and then Kongo. GG is at least excusable, but Kongo? KONGO??!?!


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> lol Its funny cause if this took place a year ago he would have been picked first. Now he's labeled as a "maybe" hahah
> I hope he does well, and I'm sure w/e can they give him will get crushed. Although thats what I thought when he was going to fight GG....and then Kongo. GG is at least excusable, but Kongo? KONGO??!?!


same could be said for liddell this time last year he would have been top three

in anycase whoes next yort

and he gets wut 2 picks no?


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Haha. No one picked Liddell yet, that shows you that a lot of people don't think he's going to win against Wandy and yeah yort gets two picks.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Silverwand I cant believe you took Tyson Griffen, I had considered him as my first round pick but figured he would slide through the first round unpicked.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

bellr77 said:


> Silverwand I cant believe you took Tyson Griffen, I had considered him as my first round pick but figured he would slide through the first round unpicked.


muahahahahah


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Hold of your picks guys, you forgot Vexxed. I checked his activity and he was just online this morning so hopefully he will check this thread again.

I still have not decided how long this draft will last, probably most of '08. The point system and everything else will be posted on the official listing thread (I will be making a new thread after all the selections is over.)

I'm trying to get #1 prize of lifetime premium member and I will also be donating a bunch of points to the top 3 winners. Nothing fancy like the elimination game though, sorry. =\


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Rated said:


> Hold of your picks guys, you forgot Vexxed. I checked his activity and he was just online this morning so hopefully he will check this thread again.
> 
> I still have not decided how long this draft will last, probably most of '08. The point system and everything else will be posted on the official listing thread (I will be making a new thread after all the selections is over.)
> 
> I'm trying to get #1 prize of lifetime premium member and I will also be donating a bunch of points to the top 3 winners. Nothing fancy like the elimination game though, sorry. =\


Rated, I'm already a paid member so in the event that I win, I'd like 20 million points please.:thumb01::winner01:


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Rated said:


> Hold of your picks guys, you forgot Vexxed.


No we didn't, he picked Machida yesterday. Check the bottom of the 9th page. Keep those picks coming!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Ah, you are right, my bad. If you are already a lifetime member, I will add more points. Depends on how much I have in the bank but first prize may be a lot seeing as I have 140mil right now.

Round 1 is finally complete, yorT gave me his picks already so it is chaoyungphat's turn to pick.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

what are yorts picks? kinda need to know dont you think


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kongo and Werdum, always check the first post in the thread, Rated has been updating it with each persons pick, I think we should all give Rated some major props for how much time and effort he is investing in this,


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

For sure. If it were me I would have been tempted to scrap this thing already. The effort is really appreciated Rated. :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


So now the first round is over. Not a lot of surprises which is to be expected I suppose. I imagine this second round will be a little more exciting


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damn Yort took Werdum that was my 2nd pick all the way the guys going to do huge things in 08.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

For my second pick I'm going to have to go with The Phoenix, Yushin Okami.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

silvawand's second pick is Thiago Tavares


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

silvawand said:


> silvawand's second pick is Thiago Tavares


bastard ;0, ill have to go with a diff thiago


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

mercom said:


> bastard ;0, ill have to go with a diff thiago


Hmmm. Maybe Thiago Silva? I was hoping both of those guys would be available in the 3rd round. I picked Okami because I needed a good MW fighter. The LHW and LW division have plenty of good fighters I could pick as backups.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

We don't have to pick one fighter from each weight class do we?


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

You don't, but I am so it will prevent my fighters from ever having to fight each other.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Haha...Not a bad idea


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

chaoyungphat said:


> You don't, but I am so it will prevent my fighters from ever having to fight each other.


SHHHH! Way to advertise him, damn. haha


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

That's a sweet avatar Silvawand... I like it.

I gotta look around and find me something new. The bloodied up Gonzaga just doesn't have the meaning now that Randy is gone. Anyone have any suggestions of where to look?


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> That's a sweet avatar Silvawand... I like it.
> 
> I gotta look around and find me something new. The bloodied up Gonzaga just doesn't have the meaning now that Randy is gone. Anyone have any suggestions of where to look?


Thank you sir. I usually just google my way until I find something I like.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

next 3 picks:

1.ramzee
2.davisty
3.vexxed


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm ready whenever Ramzee comes back...


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I most likely won't be here for me next pick, but I had already PM'd about 6 picks so Rated can put them in in order of preference if I am not here. I highly suggest that anyone who is going away for a bit does the same.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

ok I am going for Thiago Silva please


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Karo Parisyan... Lets just hope they give him more fights this year...


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

I pick Sean Sherk


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

next 3 picks:

1.bellr77
2.wafb
3.brownpimp


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bellr takes Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Karo Parisyan... Lets just hope they give him more fights this year...


...Damn thats who i was going to pick.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

chaoyungphat said:


> Haha. No one picked Liddell yet, that shows you that a lot of people don't think he's going to win against Wandy and yeah yort gets two picks.


its not even that

i mean wut are the chances that if liddell beats wandy that he wont retire or have at least 2 or more fights in 2008



Vexxed said:


> For sure. If it were me I would have been tempted to scrap this thing already. The effort is really appreciated Rated. :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:
> i wouldnt have scrapped it
> but i would have said **** you all
> 
> ...


i think cc was a surprise personally



Davisty69 said:


> That's a sweet avatar Silvawand... I like it.
> 
> I gotta look around and find me something new. The bloodied up Gonzaga just doesn't have the meaning now that Randy is gone. Anyone have any suggestions of where to look?


please man

everytime i see your avitar i think wow that is what happens when you hold the fence bitch



Davisty69 said:


> Karo Parisyan... Lets just hope they give him more fights this year...


you bastardddd



Judoka said:


> ...Damn thats who i was going to pick.


liesssssssssss


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I'm taking Diego Sanchez for my second pick.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll take Joe Stevenson.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

next 3 picks:

1.malkyboy
2.hvylthr34
3.xamrit


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated. It is hvylthr34's turn to pick. In case we do not get through all of the picks. Things are starting to pick up but there is only 8(?) more days till UFC 79.

*Please check the forums prior to the day of the event because I will setup the official thread will the rules, point system, prizes, and everything else you need to know.*


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Rated said:


> Updated.


You forgot to update my 2nd pick  haha


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

cmon hvylthr do it


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

Ill take Kos


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

xAmRiT, mercom, GodlyMoose are next picks.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Wow...I never thought this would take quite this long. Rated, next time you do this, you should make it a requirement that if you want to be a part of it, you have to be able to meet at a certain time on a certain day, just like is done in fantasy football. This shit is just ridiculous.

P.S. No slight towards you Rated, we all appreciate all the effort you're putting in.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Wow...I never thought this would take quite this long. Rated, next time you do this, you should make it a requirement that if you want to be a part of it, you have to be able to meet at a certain time on a certain day, just like is done in fantasy football. This shit is just ridiculous.
> 
> P.S. No slight towards you Rated, we all appreciate all the effort you're putting in.


or limit the number of contestants and the make sure they average at least six or more post per day, that way at least we know they are very active on the forum.:dunno:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

That wouldn't work because you yourself don't average 6 posts per day  haha


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> That wouldn't work because you yourself don't average 6 posts per day  haha



I could if I wanted to bud, it's just that I don't feel the need to reply to every posts and thread that pops up.:thumb02:


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

well we might as well just ride this out, the weekend is here so maybe people will be on more or somthing....atleast we will be done with the second and probably 3rd round before 79...once this is over this should be pretty tight


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

how in the holy hell is it not my turn yet

when i get home from work tommorow nite

it better be

or elsa someone gonna get a hurt real bad


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated.

Well, within 5 days before UFC 79, I will post up the official thread with all the rules, etc. Going by the rate we are going, I doubt we will finish all the picks but that's okay as long as the fighters you guys have all the fighters you want fighting on that card picked by that time.

Limited the number of contestants would kind of suck because last time I had 10 and like 4 dropped out so it was really boring. I tried to organize everything by PMing everyone on a weekend, hoping that if everyone came on during the weekend, things will be done REALLY fast.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

people should just pm you a bunch of picks they want and what order they want them in.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

yorT said:


> people should just pm you a bunch of picks they want and what order they want them in.


Thats what I've done as I have no idea how much I'll be able to get on here during the festive period. Do you guys think 15 fighters should be enough?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

if your realistic about how quickly "Marquee"fighters will be picked.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Lol. You all need to get a paid membership and wait for the next season of our Fantasy League in the premium lounge to start. It's amazing.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I pick Joe Lauzon


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

<<< marcus davis >>>


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> I pick Joe Lauzon


Damn, good pick I was hoping he would be available for my 3rd round pick.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

If you guys PM me your picks, at least give me a longer list than just 5 guys. Especially when your picks are all top fighters who many others would have already picked. =\


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

so who is up now ? is it arlovski ?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, he sent me a PM but all his picks were picked already.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

hahah ya i figured that would happen eventually


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Rated said:


> Yeah, he sent me a PM but all his picks were picked already.


Is the list i sent you still got some unpick fighters?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I know I sent a list of 15 and I only got 4 left unpicked which is kinda funny because I had some guys like Lauzon, Tyson Griffen and Thiago Silva who I thought would slide into the the 3rd or later rounds and yet here we are still on the second and these guys are going fast.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Ack most of my picks are gone 
I pick.... Alan Belcher


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

next 3 picks:

1. hollando
2. bbjd7 
3. Wawaweewa


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

ok hollandos getting ballzy here man

he takes frank mir

so help me god frank....show up to your next fight :confused02:


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

BJJd7 is up next

also godly your a bastard how could take huerta from me how could you bro im hurt

and how many rounds are we doing 3 or 5?


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

hollando said:


> ok hollandos getting ballzy here man
> 
> he takes frank mir
> 
> so help me god frank....show up to your next fight :confused02:


I was going to pick Mir, but imo its way to risky. He pretty much has to beat Lesnar to get another fight, and he had big gaps between his fights :dunno:


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

hollando said:


> BJJd7 is up next
> 
> also godly your a bastard how could take huerta from me how could you bro im hurt
> 
> and how many rounds are we doing 3 or 5?


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

hollando said:


> also godly your a bastard how could take huerta from me how could you bro im hurt


ya but he said hes taking a 6 month break


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

mercom said:


> ya but he said hes taking a 6 month break



Exactly, and his next fight will tough, since he is a top contender now after his last win. I'd stay away from that gamble, no more easy wins over cans for Huerta any more. (Not calling Guida a can, just his first 5 opponents weren't the toughest competition).


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

silvawand said:


> Exactly, and his next fight will tough, since he is a top contender now after his last win. I'd stay away from that gamble, no more easy wins over cans for Huerta any more. (Not calling Guida a can, just his first 5 opponents weren't the toughest competition).


Baby, I'm all about danger.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't think there are many good picks left to make when it comes to the third round, so all of our picks will probably be very risky and big gambles.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

GodlyMoose said:


> Baby, I'm all about danger.


Well that's good then, haha.



chaoyungphat said:


> I don't think there are many good picks left to make when it comes to the third round, so all of our picks will probably be very risky and big gambles.


I beg to differ, kinda.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

chaoyungphat said:


> I don't think there are many good picks left to make when it comes to the third round, so all of our picks will probably be very risky and big gambles.


ohhh i got a couple im thinking of!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There is actually still fighters I would have on an ideal list that I didnt bother putting on my list I sent Random due to the fact that I never would have imagined they would make it through the first couple rounds.

I do have one suggestion on how to speed this up though, if you cant pick withing 12 hours your no out but they do continue on down the list and when you get time to log on you make your selection, if your fighter got picked by someone else after your 12 hours expired than to bad, I could easily screw myself with this but it would speed things up.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

BBJD7 selects Tim Sylvia 

I'm not sure if he's actually still on the board but he's not on the front page.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> BBJD7 selects Tim Sylvia
> 
> I'm not sure if he's actually still on the board but he's not on the front page.


Pretty sure hes still available.

Last 3 of round 2....

Wawaweewa, Judoka, Alex_DeLarge(x2)


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well Damn I feel pretty good Tim Sylvia a guy with a 24-3 record in the late 2nd round is a pretty damn good pick.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Well Damn I feel pretty good Tim Sylvia a guy with a 24-3 record in the late 2nd round is a pretty damn good pick.


Not when he is facing Big Nog next:thumb02: hahahaha


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

silvawand said:


> Not when he is facing Big Nog next:thumb02: hahahaha


Sylvia Vs Nogueira could go either way IMO, Very VERY close match. I think it will be a good match.

I was going to choose Sylvia but i was surprised he was picked so late.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Judoka said:


> Sylvia Vs Nogueira could go either way IMO, Very VERY close match. I think it will be a good match.
> 
> I was going to choose Sylvia but i was surprised he was picked so late.


Yah, Im just heckling him because I'm a Nog fan. It should be a good fight, but I see it ending similar to Mir vs Sylvia.

Personally I don't think Sylvia has faced a grappler of Big Nog's calibre, but Nog has faced opponents similar in size and with better striking then Sylvia. Ex. Schilt (who he submitted)

I don't see Nog losing this fight, and as much as I hate Tim Sylvia, he is no joke. But I predict Nog by Sub in the 2nd round.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

silvawand said:


> Yah, Im just heckling him because I'm a Nog fan. It should be a good fight, but I see it ending similar to Mir vs Sylvia.
> 
> Personally I don't think Sylvia has faced a grappler of Big Nog's calibre, but Nog has faced opponents similar in size and with better striking then Sylvia. Ex. Schilt (who he submitted)
> 
> I don't see Nog losing this fight, and as much as I hate Tim Sylvia, he is no joke. But I predict Nog by Sub in the 2nd round.


Nogueira is my favorite Heavyweight and as much as i want him to win i fear he may not(I don't hate Sylvia, Just really like Nogueira).

Sure Schilt is bigger then Sylvia but Sylvia has great striking and uses his reach the best of all the tall fighters.

I think if anyone finishes it then Nogueira will be the winner but if it goes to a decision then Sylvia will be the winner.

I think it will be a very interesting match.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Judoka said:


> Nogueira is my favorite Heavyweight and as much as i want him to win i fear he may not(I don't hate Sylvia, Just really like Nogueira).
> 
> Sure Schilt is bigger then Sylvia but Sylvia has great striking and uses his reach the best of all the tall fighters.
> 
> ...


Yah I see what you mean. Sylvia is really good at just using his size to eek out boring decisions. But I really don't see Noguiera letting that happen. Whether he's on his back, or manages to get top position, Sylvia is in trouble, and I expect a submission victory.

Schilt is not only bigger than Sylvia, he is a much better striker. The only thing Sylvia seems to do really well is just using that damn reach to his advantage.

It is very interesting, and I really hope it doesn't go to a decision, because your right, Sylvia would probably be the one who gets it (via reach). But I just don't see Nog allowing that to happen.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I believe Slyvia is an overall better MMA fighter than Schilt. Send me PMs with your picks if you guys know you cannot check the forum at least twice per day. It takes literally a min to check. =\


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Rated said:


> I believe Slyvia is an overall better MMA fighter than Schilt. Send me PMs with your picks if you guys know you cannot check the forum at least twice per day. It takes literally a min to check. =\


MMA fighter yes, striker no. I was just using Semmy as an example because he's similar size/style to Sylvia.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

silvawand said:


> Not when he is facing Big Nog next:thumb02: hahahaha


No doubt Nog will be a tough test it's a coin flip IMO but when you look down the line I don't see another HW in the UFC who will beat Sylvia.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> No doubt Nog will be a tough test it's a coin flip IMO but when you look down the line I don't see another HW in the UFC who will beat Sylvia.


I dunno, personally I could see Gonzaga, Crocop, Werdum, even Kongo all beating Sylvia (and Arlovski if he stays). But he is a good pick, hopefully Nog follows Mirs ways and break the ogres arm


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I can't stand Sylvia but you can't argue with the guys results. BTW he fought Ricco who has a ground game that is comparable to Nogueira's.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Gonzaga? No, A chance on the ground but Sylvia is very big and strong.

Cro Cop? If he fights well then maybe. If he fought like his recent performances then he would be beaten but if both fighters fought well it would make for an interesting match as they are both very good strikers and very different strikers, Cro Cop has the better striking skills but there is a lot more then just skills that come into play in a MMA bout. Sylvia's reach could win it for him...He would have to be careful. Tim being so tall *may* take power out of Cro Cop's left head kick but i am not sure how high he can kick with full power but he probably could be able to head kick Sylvia with full power.

Werdum? IMO Werdum doesn't not have much of a chance. I don't think he could take Sylvia down and Sylvia would pick him apart on the feet.

Kongo? I don't think he could deal with Tim's reach well and if Kongo tried to clinch he would probably be reversed. But again it would be interesting as they are both good but very different strikers. Sylvia's reach could again be the deciding factor.

Arlovski? He has done it once but Sylvia has got the better in the trilogy, There is no point for a forth match at the moment.

Nogueira i think can beat Sylvia but it is a VERY close match. Sylvia hasn't got a great ground game but he is ok at defending ground and pound and getting back to his feet and is also fairly hard to take down. This match is 50/50 in my books.

I think Fedor, Randy and possibly Barnett could also beat

Sylvia is underrated by many people because they don't like him. I have heard some people say "He has no skills he is just a big unskilled idiot that all he has is reach" But what gets me is how someone with no skills can beat elite MMA fighters like Arlovski etc?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

good points Judoka I mean even I the guy who is consider crazy since I think Werdum is going to have a dominate year in the UFC think he can win against Sylvia.

Gonzaga's stand up is crazy overrated he has a sick high kick but beside that he would get destroyed by Sylvia.

Arlovski has already lost 2 of 3

Kongo is a fighter who I think stands no chance since if Tim gets in trouble he could actually take him down I mean he has to train with MFS for some reason.

Cro Cop comes down to which Cro Cop shows up.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I think Werdum can beat Sylvia is he takes it to the ground and keeps it there, Same with Nogueira but it's whether or not Werdum can take the giant in Tim Sylvia to the ground plus as i mentioned he has to keep it there...Sylvia doesn't want to be on the ground and will try to stand up which he is fairly good at. And Werdum standing with Sylvia is easy to read so Werdum would have to win by submission in this fight.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree 100% I just don't see Werdum being able to get a guy of Sylvia's size down. Werdum on the ground is the best in the HW divison and it's not even that close. But he's not dangerous enough standing to close the distance with Sylvia which would be his downfall.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

I wasn't implying that these fighters *would* beat Sylvia, they just represent fighters who (imo) could beat Sylvia. I personally believe all of these fighters would put up a good fight versus Sylvia, and would be interested to see the outcomes.

What it comes down to is Sylvia is so skilled at using his reach to keep the distance and earn decisions that it is hard to say anyone will beat him for certain. I truly dislike Sylvia as a fighter because I believe he fights not to lose and not to win, but with this said you can't ignore his accomplishments, and his reach presents problems for all his opponents. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. Im gonna stick with Nog via submission for now, really excited for that fight.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Dude, Judoka, it was your turn to pick!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Sh*t sorry mate.

I pick Kazuhiro Nakamura.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Judoka the thing with Arlovski is Dana won't give him a fight until he signs a new contract since he only has one fight left. Arlovski won't sign a new deal till he fights so they've been at a stand still for months.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Judoka the thing with Arlovski is Dana won't give him a fight until he signs a new contract since he only has one fight left. Arlovski won't sign a new deal till he fights so they've been at a stand still for months.


Cheers for the info mate, I just did a quick search and found out he is also looking to fight elsewhere.

I fixed my pick up quickly.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

For my second pick, I will choose Drew McFedries.

For my third pick, I will choose Mac Danzig.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Back down the list we go... Judoka, Wawaweewa, bbjd7..do it up.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Damn...I was hoping Danzig would last a little longer

Does anyone know how many fighters there are in the UFC? I just keep thinking that with 21 of us, the last round is going to be full of nobodies and guys who you never see on any PPV main card.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

There's still a lot of fighters to choose from.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Damn...I was hoping Danzig would last a little longer
> 
> Does anyone know how many fighters there are in the UFC? I just keep thinking that with 21 of us, the last round is going to be full of nobodies and guys who you never see on any PPV main card.


you can always gamble with the WEC roster, who knows, the top guys with the exception of Faber might get called up. Or maybe the guys from Pride, just look at Sokky, the rumour at first was he signed with another organization, then out of the blue the UFC signed him.:dunno:


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Cheers for the info mate, I just did a quick search and found out he is also looking to fight elsewhere.
> 
> I fixed my pick up quickly.



uhmmm am i the only one that has a problem with this? you made the pick you shouldnt be able to change it .....


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

mercom said:


> uhmmm am i the only one that has a problem with this? you made the pick you shouldnt be able to change it .....


It was seconds later and the rules say you can't change if they leave the UFC and i am fine with that but the contest hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, I'm pretty lenient with this as long as I do not have the official list updated. That means if you want to change your pick, you better hope that I don't see your initial pick.

Once all the fighters are selected, I'll get brownpimp88 to unsticky and lock this thread. I will make another an official thread for the draft with all the rules, prizes etc. later tonight.

Be sure to check out the official thread as I have added an interactive system to ensure activity from all the participants.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

mercom said:


> uhmmm am i the only one that has a problem with this? you made the pick you shouldnt be able to change it .....


yea im kinda irritated by it as well, but oh well don't want to be "that guy"


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

My 3rd choice is Soa Palalei.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

mercom said:


> uhmmm am i the only one that has a problem with this? you made the pick you shouldnt be able to change it .....


Yah editing and changing your pick is kinda shady....but whatever, if Rated didn't see it and he doesn't have a problem with it then whatevs, it is his Draft.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I pick Wilson Gouveia with my 3rd pick.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Your go hollando


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

hollando choose sam stout


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't believe he has been picked so, if so I can change.

Arlovski_Fan chooses Ken-Flo!


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> I don't believe he has been picked so, if so I can change.
> 
> Arlovski_Fan chooses Ken-Flo!


DAMN YOU! i thought i was gonna sneak away with it


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

mercom said:


> DAMN YOU! i thought i was gonna sneak away with it


lol sorry. I was looking over the pics this morning before the rest of my family woke up, and I was thinking of picking someone that I won't name, but looking over I was like wtf? How has Ken-Flo not been chosen yet? I lucked out, he is a very strong 3rd pick.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated.

I also created the official draft thread: http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/28683-official-ufc-fantasy-draft.html#post421553

This thread will be locked once everyone has selected their fighters. Please check the thread because I added an interactive system to ensure activity.

UFC 79 is just around to corner so if there is a fighter on that card that you want, you better pick him soon!


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Biowza selects Troy Mandaloniz


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

My third pick will be Per Eklund.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

<<< akihiro gono >>>


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Next up: xAmRiT, hvylthr34, MalkyBoy


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Whoever is on here when it become my turn, just sent me a PM and I'll get an email on my phone. Then I'll jump right on and make my pick. Thanks fellas


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> Whoever is on here when it become my turn, just sent me a PM and I'll get an email on my phone. Then I'll jump right on and make my pick. Thanks fellas


If only everyone where as commited as you, haha.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Please hurry up with the picks. Man, my motivation to do this draft has gone down by 50%. =\


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I say screw the picking order, we should just have everyone who hasnt picked this round pick at one fighter at will and then once everyone has picked there third round pick have a shotgun start next round until everyone has picked and then repeat.

Reward the guys who can pick with better selections, I thought my schedule would conflict so I sent you a list incase I was awol but some people are taking a ridiculous amount of time hell even with my schedule I can get on more often than many.


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

I'm on here all the time so if xAmRiT would pick Ill pick


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Wasn't the rule 24 hours? I don't want to sound like douche but we got to get these picks rolling, and I think it's been more than 24 hours since the last pick so should we scratch xAmRiT and carry on??


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

xAmRiT is gone, there will not be a replacement. hvylthr34 it is your turn, Bisping and Lauzon are free for grabs.

Check the official draft thread to make predictions if you have fighters fighting in UFC 79.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

If he's gone what happened to his picks? Could we take his picks?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I just don't understand why everyone that can't make it on didn't just send you all the picks they want, and more than just 5. I sent atleast 15.


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

ill take Bisping then i guess haha


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

chaoyungphat said:


> If he's gone what happened to his picks? Could we take his picks?


........



Rated said:


> Bisping and Lauzon are free for grabs.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

MalkyBoy, brownpimp88, and wafb up next, let's get it on.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, yeah hurry hurry cause Im after you three and Im impatient.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

well ive picked spencer fisher


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If everyone made a list of 10 fighters we could have this thing figured out before saturdays PPV which was the goal, hell I'll make my own list and send it to someone and then everyone could send there lists to me and I'll go through them and make the master lists according to the established order for the draft, I could then send everyone elses lists to who ever I sent mine to do check that I followed proper order.

What do you guys think? Rated in particular I'd like to hear your opinion on the matter as I feel your doing something that mostly benefits us and your getting the shorthand of the stick.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I couldn't even see this thread, i replied straight away in the other one, if you can re-instate me i want grove

but then again, people have taken my fighters


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bump, come on people this thing just seems to continue to get slower each round.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll take Josh Burkman.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

I vote that we just stop after the fourth picks and hopefully we're done just before the fight tomorrow.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated, Vexxed it is your turn. I want to keep the 5 fighters thing, I was frustrated because I wanted to get this done before UFC 79 but now I see that will be impossible.

But if you have fighters fighting at UFC 79, go check out the official thread that I have linked on the first page and make your predictions!


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I won't be checking this forum too often tomorrow because I'm going to be watching the replay of UFC 79 and don't want to see any spoilers that many people create in their multiple threads. But if it is my turn send me a PM and I'll receive and email and I'll be on as soon as I can.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rated its actually WAFB's pick then mine the Vexxed's.


----------



## barias87 (Aug 16, 2007)

hey guys "CAN I PLAY"?


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

UP NEXT: wafb, bellr77, Vexxed.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Anxiously awaiting for days now.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

wafb and bellr77 sent me PM, I already updated their picks.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Rated said:


> wafb and bellr77 sent me PM, I already updated their picks.


my bad....NEXT: Vexxed, Davisty69, Ramzee


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> Anxiously awaiting for days now.


Dude chill, a lot of us are.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh I know but its frustrating because like 3 or 4 people will go in like 3 hours and then one person will freeze it all for like 20 hours, I knew there would be times I couldnt get on so out of respect for the other people doing this I sent Rated a list, I just think more people in similiar situations should have done the same.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

Vexxed takes Nate Quarry


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

devisty your up next


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> Oh I know but its frustrating because like 3 or 4 people will go in like 3 hours and then one person will freeze it all for like 20 hours, I knew there would be times I couldnt get on so out of respect for the other people doing this I sent Rated a list, I just think more people in similiar situations should have done the same.


but understand we're all going through this and deal with it....hell make a puzzle lol


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated with PM picks, it is silvawand's turn.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

silvawand's third pick is Nathan Marquardt.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

NEXT: chaoyungphat and yorT(x2)


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll pick Houston Alexander. When it's my turn again someone send me a PM again, Thanks.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Nevermind, yorT must have PMed his picks...Belfort and Stephens off the table. Back to you chaoyungphat.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I got back here as soon as I could and now for my 4th pick I pick Alvin Robinson.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

And for my fourth pick I select Thiago Alves.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Vexxed's turn. Thanks for picking up the speed guys, it is going very smoothly now. PM me your picks if you know you cannot login (make sure to give me at least 5 fighters).


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

Vexxed takes Nate Diaz


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bellr77 takes Joe Lauzon.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Hermes Franca is my pick.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Ricardo Almeida please.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Melvin Guillard please


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn this thread is hauling ass today!! We could have finished the entire draft in 2 or 3 days at this rate!!


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

I'll take Kendall Grove


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

<<< thales leites >>>


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

My fourth pick will be Jason Black.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

next 3 picks:

1.biowza
2.arlovski_fan
3.hollando


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is and Updated List if anybody cares.

1. MalkyBoy - M. Hughes, M. Swick, S. Fisher, Melvin Gulliard
2. wafb - J. Fitch, D. Sanchez, S. Bonnar, Hermes Franca
3. silvawand - T. Griffin, T. Tavares, N. Marquardt, T. Alves
4. Davisty69 - R. Sokoudjou, K. Parisyan, Assuerio Silva, K. Jardine
5. yorT - C. Kongo, W. Werdum, V. Belfort, J. Stephens
6. Vexxed - L. Machida, S. Sherk, N. Quarry, Nate Diaz
7. bbjd7 - B. Penn, T. Sylvia, W. Gouveia
8. Wawaweewa - Rodrigo Nogueira, M. Wiman, G. Maynard
9. mercom - F. Edgar, M. Davis, A. Gono, T. Leites
10. hvylthr34 - D. Henderson, J. Koscheck, M. Bisping, K.Grove
11. Ramzee - B. Vera, T. Silva, R. Frankin, D. Lister
12. Judoka - M. Gamburyan, K. Nakamura, S. Palalei
13. Biowza - G. Gonzaga, J. Koppenhaver, T. Mandaloniz
14. GodlyMoose - M. Rua, R. Huerta, P. Eklund, J. Black
15. hollando - Anderson Silva, F. Mir, S. Stout
16. Alex_DeLarge - G. St. Pierre, A. McFedries, M. Danzig
17. bellr77 - F. Griffin, B. Lesnar, M. Hamill, J Lauzon
18. chaoyungphat - CroCop, Okami, H. Alexander, A. Robinson
19. Arlovski_Fan - W. Silva, A. Belcher, K. Florian
20. brownpimp88 - Q. Jackson, J.Stevenson, J.Burkman, R. Almeida


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Biowza PM'd me his picks, so it's Arlovski_Fan's turn.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Ricardo Almeida please.


Damnit! Thought for sure he'd make it to at least the 5th round. I was so close to making him my 4th pick, but over 3 years of ring rust kinda worried me. Solid pick though, I have a feeling he'll do really well in the lacking MW division.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Chris "The Crippler" Leben please.

edit** Dang already picked, okay I pick Sakara. He isn't picked yet I think?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Biowza stole him right before you Alovski.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> Biowza stole him right before you Alovski.


yeah I know I edited and picked Sakara. Man thats the second time my pick was takin right before I could get him T_T


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

we need a good bump here  awesome card last night. Except for that my cable company messed up and the ppv didnt turn on until just before the liddel/Silva fight


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay, it's hollando's turn to pick.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

*bump*

UP NEXT: hollando, bbjd7, Wawaweewa


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

well my picks got owned last night


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Hollando chooses AA

ballzy i know 

and bbjd7 is up next


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I pick Rashad Evans.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I pick Demian Maia.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

because I choose dean lister before UFC 79, I get some points when this starts right?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Ramzee said:


> because I choose dean lister before UFC 79, I get some points when this starts right?


You sure do, hope you made your predictions on the other thread as well. We are switching over to that one once all the picks are done.

Judoka's turn now.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Rated said:


> You sure do, hope you made your predictions on the other thread as well. We are switching over to that one once all the picks are done.
> 
> Judoka's turn now.


yay! I new he was worth the risk :laugh:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

George Sotiropolus


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Alex_Delarge, your turn man, make those two picks. Then back down the list for the last time.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Next pick, Paul Taylor.

Next pick to start the next round, Jess Liaudin.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

And back down we go, for the last time... UP NEXT: Judoka, Wawaweewa, and bbjd7.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

Finally we can get this done soon lol


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I own, I took GSP


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Michihiro Omigawa


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Kurt Pellegrino.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

I took Machida so we're even. Did you pick him in the other thread? Thats extra points


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I select Matt Grice


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks guys, almost done. Remember, after all the picks are done, we're moving over to the official thread and this one will be locked.

I will get BP88 to stick it so you guys can find it.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

hollando chooses martin kampmann

im pretty sure noone has selected him


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

This is a lil risky but...
I pick Evan Tanner.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

UP NEXT: Biowza, GodlyMoose, mercom


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

hollando said:


> hollando chooses martin kampmann
> 
> im pretty sure noone has selected him



I was going to pick Martin. ;_;


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

my 5th pick is gonna be shocking


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

mercom said:


> my 5th pick is gonna be shocking


I have an idea who it is, I'm surprised he hasn't been picked yet.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

You're up GodlyMoose.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I was going to pick Ortiz, but with the rumor of him maybe facing Shogun, I outed him in favor of someone else.

For my fifth and final fighter I pick, Edilberto Crocota.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

for my 5th pick ill take chuck liddell..... man i wish i took him in the 4th round lol


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

mercom said:


> for my 5th pick ill take chuck liddell..... man i wish i took him in the 4th round lol


From what i have seen he hasn't been picked WTF? I assumed he would have been picked...Ah well, Good spot.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

mercom said:


> for my 5th pick ill take chuck liddell..... man i wish i took him in the 4th round lol


I knew it!! I've been looking at the draft list he still wasn't picked, I figured I could snatch him.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

mercom said:


> for my 5th pick ill take chuck liddell..... man i wish i took him in the 4th round lol


damn I was hoping everyone would miss him


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

UP NEXT: hvylthr34, MalkyBoy, brownpimp88

Who would of thought we'd see the day the Iceman himself got picked in the LAST round of a draft.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

ya i know would anyone have taken thales leites if i took chuck in the 4th rnd ?


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> This is a lil risky but...
> I pick Evan Tanner.


your right that is risky



GodlyMoose said:


> I was going to pick Martin. ;_;


karma....i wanted huerta



GodlyMoose said:


> I was going to pick Ortiz, but with the rumor of him maybe facing Shogun, I outed him in favor of someone else.
> 
> For my fifth and final fighter I pick, Edilberto Crocota.


same here i was to afraid to pick him




mercom said:


> for my 5th pick ill take chuck liddell..... man i wish i took him in the 4th round lol


i think we were all waiting on that

i wanted chuck before 79....but to be honest i didnt wanna risk using a pick a guy that could retire within 1 fight to who knows how many



wafb said:


> I knew it!! I've been looking at the draft list he still wasn't picked, I figured I could snatch him.


same



Vexxed said:


> damn I was hoping everyone would miss him


we all were


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

*bumpity bump*

Chum on hvylthr34, do it up.


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

Ill take tito even tho the rumors about shogun


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated, BP88's turn. Come on guys, we are almost done. Afterwards, we are moving to the official thread. The link is on the first post.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

*bump* lets get this done boys.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

man i cant wait to finish this shit


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Terry Martin please.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Terry Martin please.


any word
on who hes fighting next?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Vexxed's turn.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

*bumpppp, come on Vexxed.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

Vexxed takes Jonathan Goulet


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Tommy Speer

It's about damn time this thing is over with.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

and think its ramzees turn


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

I don't like any of my picks so I am going to go ahead and take a big risk with another guy aswell

Takanori gomi


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Vexxed said:


> Vexxed takes Jonathan Goulet


i saw your pick

and knew you had to be from canada


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

What can I say. I bet he fights in Montreal next and its hard to pick against any french canadian coming out to the craziness that will be the Bell Centre on that night


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Hmmm, for my fifth and final pick I select Marcus Aurelio.

Kinda surprised he made it to the 5th round, it was between him and another man I'm surprised hasn't been picked yet...


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmmm, this final pick of mine is very interesting. I could go with a safe pick, but I want to take a chance, a very risky one, and pick The Law, Matt Lindland.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Vexxed said:


> What can I say. I bet he fights in Montreal next and its hard to pick against any french canadian coming out to the craziness that will be the Bell Centre on that night


if it really goes down you going

i sure as hell am


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

hollando said:


> if it really goes down you going
> 
> i sure as hell am


The only thing that could stop me from going to a UFC event in Montreal is an Exam...and if it turns out being April 19th that's right in the middle of my exam period so I have to pray I don't have an exam that day. Unfortunately only a doctor's note will get me a switch, "I have to go to UFC 83" probably would not work

As long as that doesn't happen, I am there for sure.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

silvawand said:


> The only thing that could stop me from going to a UFC event in Montreal is an Exam...and if it turns out being April 19th that's right in the middle of my exam period so I have to pray I don't have an exam that day. Unfortunately only a doctor's note will get me a switch, "I have to go to UFC 83" probably would not work
> 
> As long as that doesn't happen, I am there for sure.


wut school do you go to?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Man only one left before i pick is chaoyungphat....where are you!!!


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

yorT said:


> Man only one left before i pick is chaoyungphat....where are you!!!


dood he already selected


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

OOO... Ok I pick Jake O'Brien


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

guys i think we just finished the select of the draft


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Finally!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Patrick Cote better be prepared to eat glove.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Alright, thanks guys. I'm going to get BP88 to lock this and I'll get the official one stick'd.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

rated is it too late to change one of my picks to Mark hunt or?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> rated is it too late to change one of my picks to Mark hunt or?


Yes because what if someone wants the pick you drop, then who gets that one?


----------

